# 2011 Nissan Patrol Gives Us A Good Look at the Next Infiniti QX



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan has just taken the wraps off its updated Patrol SUV, which is sold under the Infiniti brand in North America as the QX. While certain style elements are likely to change, the general look of the beast will remain. Nissan has even chosen to upgrade the Patrol's interior to Infiniti standards, so we shouldn't expect too much to change on the inside.

Under the hood, the truck retains Nissan's 5.6-liter V8, but there are some surprises too. For starters, the engine features direct injection technology to produce 400-hp and 405 ft-lbs of torque. It's likely to give a marked improvement in fuel economy thanks not only to that direct-injection tech, but because of a seven-speed automatic transmission. A new electronic four-wheel drive system is also a part of the package, with four modes (pavement, sand, rock and snow), which can be selected by the driver.

As expected, the truck retains its fully independent suspension.

Other highlights include hill start assist and hill descent control as well as Nissan's new "curtain vent" technology that pumps the AC out of thin vents above the windows where the sun shines hottest.

Expect all of this and a shiny new Infiniti badge when the Patrol launches at the New York Auto Show next month as the Infiniti QX56. The Nissan Armada version should follow thereafter.

More: *2011 Nissan Patrol Gives Us A Good Look at the Next Infiniti QX* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The new Patrol has certainly changed since the days of the old G60 and G160 models, a bit nice to thrash off road though.


----------



## toovo1985 (Feb 23, 2010)

I think the new Patrol looks really nice...but also think it's not a real Patrol anymore...

I miss the rugh lines of the previous generations...but markets oblige these design changes...overall people look for a good looking 4X4 so that they can use it from time to times... the 4x4 is not used on a daily basis...so these kind of cars have to offer more and more comfort, so that people will want to buy it...

But miss the old Patrol already!!!


----------

